# HGVC to RCI to Disney...what a day!



## Janann (Jun 12, 2014)

I thought I would share a few interesting things that happened with my exchange process today.

I started an ongoing search for a 2BR Disney unit with a check-in of 1/3/15 back in February, 2013.  I started checking the online availability a couple months ago , and sometimes I would check a few times a day.  It was interesting to see how units for other check-in dates would appear, sometimes as a "real" unit, and sometimes as a "phantom," where you can't click to see the actual unit.

As the 7 month window (thanks TUG) got closer, I started tracking TUGers' reports of matches.  With my own examples of what I saw on certain days, I calculated that I would be able to find an online match at around 204 or 206 days out.  Other reports of matches, either online or through an ongoing search, indicated 180 days to 210 days.  I also noticed that the most Disney activity was on Tues/Wed/Thur of each week.

Today was Thursday and 205 days out, and sure enough, when I signed into the RCI account it showed that I had a match for an ongoing search.  I quickly booked an AKL unit, and was thrilled!  Yay!  The ongoing search had worked.  But then, about 20 minutes after I had booked the unit online, I had a flash in my brain of what I had seen on the computer screen, and realized that the start date was 1/2/15, NOT the 1/3/15 date that I needed.  How did that happen?  I called HGVC/RCI in a panic, and the rep was able to undo the reservation.  She was also able to put the ongoing search back in place, and said it was backdated to February 2013.  She said the reason the unit showed up is that the search goes one day forward and back from the reservation window, so even though I only requested 1/3/15, a unit dated 1/2/15 was offered.

So now I'm depressed.  Its the day that I calculated I would get a match, and it isn't happening.  I search online, and MY unit that I need via an ongoing search is sitting there!  Why is it online, when it should have matched my search?  Who knows.  It is showing up as a phantom, despite repeated attempts to click through to a reservation.  I called HGVC/RCI to ask for help getting the unit.  The rep tells me that Disney units are not bookable online.  HUH?  She said that they are always phantoms, and I'll never get one online.  Whatever.  I go back to clicking again in circles.

I'm finally successful at getting a real reservation, and I again book a unit, this time with the right date.  Success!  So here's my day:    

I learned a lot today:
-- The ongoing search window goes forward and back a day.
-- Don't count on an ongoing search if the units are also available online.
-- Advice given by HGVC / RCI is sometimes completely wrong.
-- Clicking repeatedly on phantom units can sometimes pay off.

I can't wait for Animal Kingdom Lodge / Kidani in January!


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jun 13, 2014)

The ongoing search looks at weeks inventory only.  You got/saw points inventory.  Did you get the 2 bedroom or 1 bedroom?  We loved our stay at Kidani


----------



## Janann (Jun 13, 2014)

The check-in date of 1/3/15 already had a check-out day of 1/10/15, and it couldn't be changed.  I'm certain the unit was from the weeks inventory.

We have a 2 bedroom.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 13, 2014)

I think it matched the 1/2/15 week first, it was ahead of the 1/3/15 in the processing queue.  

OGS is not a real time continuous search, it's a batch job that runs on a daily schedule, so it may have matched a 1/3/15 on the next run.  Of course, it may snag the 1/2/15 again you tossed back.


----------



## got4boys (Jun 13, 2014)

I am glad that you got your unit!


----------



## JenMuse (Jun 26, 2014)

So what I'm taking from this entire thread is that if I see phantom availability, I should call and see if I can get it?

My OGS matched me to a studio at the Beach Club which is great, but a 1 bedroom would be better and I saw a phantom 1 bedroom when I searched just now...

so I should call and see if I can snag that instead of the studio, right?


----------



## Janann (Jun 26, 2014)

No, calling didn't help.  Just keep clicking through in circles, and maybe the person who has it at the moment will throw it back without completing the reservation.


----------



## JenMuse (Jul 1, 2014)

Got a 1 bedroom at Old Key West. I opted for more space rather than park proximity. First HGVC to DVC trade thru RCI.


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 1, 2014)

JenMuse said:


> Got a 1 bedroom at Old Key West. I opted for more space rather than park proximity. First HGVC to DVC trade thru RCI.


We have stayed in both, and you made a *great* decision!  You will love the OKW 1BR.

Enjoy!


----------



## JenMuse (Jul 1, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> We have stayed in both, and you made a *great* decision!  You will love the OKW 1BR.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks. I'm sure I will love it. Staying on-site is just so much easier than renting and staying off-site.

Now to hope that the court will let me take the kid(s) I'm about to begin fostering-to-adoption out of the state for a vacation before the foster period is over. The other foster-to-adopt parents I've talked to all had no problems with trips like this as long as they planned it far enough in advance. I figure planning for it before I even have kids placed with me is staying way ahead of the ball.


----------



## Inhislove (Jul 12, 2014)

*Did you use tpu?*

I am unfamiliar with hgvc. Did you use rci weeks tpu?


----------



## Janann (Jul 12, 2014)

With HGVC, "points are points."  For 4,800 HGVC points I can get a 2 bedroom unit in any RCI weeks resort, or 7 nights in any RCI points resort that has availability.

HGVC has no connection whatsoever with TPUs.


----------



## Janann (Jul 12, 2014)

Another follow-up to my post #1:  I was hit twice for an RCI exchange fee.  It only took one phone call to RCI to get a $209 credit back to my credit card account.  Just a reminder to check your credit card statement if you have a quick cancellation like I did.


----------

